# The Most Dissapointing Movies This Year(2013)



## Wuzzman (Nov 27, 2013)

I've watched more movies than I'd like to watch this year. But this isn't a "worst of list" but a "why couldn't you be as awesome as you promised list."

To start I nominate Thor 2 and Elysium.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 28, 2013)

- Man of Steel 
- Elysium
- Ender's Game


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 28, 2013)

2 votes for Elysium


----------



## Olivia (Nov 28, 2013)

Man of Steal or Elysium.

Enders Game was alright, could have been much more though.


----------



## Sands (Nov 28, 2013)

The Counsellor. Dunno what was expected of it, but with a lineup like that and a well known director and script writer...

God I haven't walked out of a movie...ever I think and that one was just so dull and badly done. The script was horrid.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 28, 2013)

Ironman 3 Ironman 3 Ironman 3


----------



## Katou (Nov 28, 2013)

- Man of Steel * Really Terrible
- Elysium * Super Terrible
- The Councillor * What the ....


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2013)

Elysium was pretty disappointing.


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 28, 2013)

Man of Steel and Elysium didn't deliver on their promises.

I still like both of them but ultimately my expectations weren't fulfilled.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 28, 2013)

Compared to hype, Elysium and Pacific Rim. Although I didn't hold much expectation for them to begin with.

The one film that let me down the most was Stoker. What a pile of pretentious poo.


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 28, 2013)

O yea Stoker too..


----------



## ThunderCunt (Nov 28, 2013)

Stoker was well... I never had any hopes anyway.
Side effect was crap.
GI Joe was godawful but I should have know it anyway.
Wolverine was disappointing.
Lone ranger was meh!
Mortal instrument: well why did i even bother to watch it? 
Though I wonder if it is still considered disappointing if you know it is going to be shit anyway?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2013)

Man of Steel, Elysium, Pacific Rim, Kick Ass 2, Mama, Star Trek Into Darkness, The Conjuring, and Red 2 were all major disappointments.

I never saw Thor 2, Iron Man 3, or Hangover 3.  But I get the impression from talking to others that they also deserve to be on my list.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 28, 2013)

OK but expected better tier: Thor 2, Elysium, Riddick

Shit tier: Wolverine, the counselor, Man of shit


----------



## Justice (Nov 28, 2013)

The Family and Iron Man 3.


----------



## Lace (Nov 28, 2013)

World War Z

: /


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2013)

Stoker was great, bitches be hating.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 28, 2013)

Man of Steel was easily the most disappointing for me. But I still liked it I suppose.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 28, 2013)

Iron Man 3 wasn't as good as I thought it was.

And I'm predicting that the upcoming Hobbit will be a disappointment aswell.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2013)

Obviously Man of Steel


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2013)

Man of Steel, Elysium, and Iron Man 3.


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2013)

Iron Man 3 was such a turd

Stoker was mediocre

Pacific Rim was kinda meh

Star Trek 2 was the biggest piece of shit ever


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 28, 2013)

Thor 2. ugh


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2013)

Pacific Rim and Stoker were on point.


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2013)

Both had some nice high points but could have been alot better


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2013)

Enno lurking like a creepy stalker

Change yo set fool


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2013)

Stoker was a great film, you guys can't appreciate it because 2deep4u.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2013)

Star trek 2 was so bad though, my god if Star Wars has the same writing then Prequels quality again.


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2013)

Only God Forgives
The Counselor
Stoker
Elysium
Pacific Rim


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2013)

People had expectations for Thor 2? Ever since it was announced people tried to ignore it.

For me, it probably Iron Man 3, and World War Z.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 28, 2013)

I have to go with Now You See Me, Iron Man 3 and Pacific Rim. Those are 3 that I was really looking forward to that didn't quite live up to what I wanted.

I guess I would throw in 42 and Let Me Explain as 2 more. They definitely fell short of the goal. 

IM3 was solid but I wanted great and same with Now You See Me, though it was a little less solid.

Pacific Rim I expected good or maybe great and got bad and really boring. 


I forgot how much hype people had about Man of Steel  

I expected it to be bad or okay and it was okay.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 28, 2013)

I like Thor man of steel and elysuim

But then again I don't buy into hype like you lame motherfuckers. Low expectations = Enjoying movies

Kick ass 2 however was infinitly more terrible than I had imagined possible.

Also world war z, expected star wars episode 1 terrible but got last airbender terrible.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 28, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Stoker was a great film, you guys can't appreciate it because 2deep4u.



Park is a shell of his former Oldboy self. The film is troubled by poor writing and execution. You like it only because crazy teenage girls turn you on.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2013)

Crazy girls _are_ hot.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2013)

I EXPECTED GREAT THINGS FROM LONE RANGER!!!!!


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 28, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Park is a shell of his former Oldboy self. The film is troubled by poor writing and execution. You like it only because crazy teenage girls turn you on.



Park did the best he could with the thin material. The movie was perfectly directed. But the fact that he chose a debut script by a Prison Break actor is beyond me.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2013)

Park did great with Stoker.  The script was fucking rubbish and held back the feature.  Yasha is dead wrong on this one.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2013)

Tyler calling people flip-floppers.


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 28, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Tyler calling people flip-floppers.



But you did flipflop stunna


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2013)

No I didn't. I expected an A+ and got an A-. An A- I reserve the right to change upon seeing the movie a second time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2013)

Nobody puts Stunna in a corner.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 28, 2013)

Stunna said:


> No I didn't. I expected an A+ and got an A-. An A- I reserve the right to change upon seeing the movie a second time.



Why the fuck would you EVER expect an A+. That's so unrealistic.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 28, 2013)

I go through the list of films Park has directed, and I can't help but think he's a one-hit wonder.

*Stoker* - stinks
*Thirst* - quirky vampire film, but the directing and editing leave much to be desired
*I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK* - I fell asleep, and that's not okay!
*Lady Vengeance* - sucks
*Oldboy *- jackpot
*Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance* - sucks
*J.S.A.: Joint Security Area *- not bad, but overrated


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Why the fuck would you EVER expect an A+. That's so unrealistic.


Because it happens.


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 28, 2013)

Stunna said:


> No I didn't. I expected an A+ and got an A-. An A- *I reserve the right to change upon seeing the movie a second time*.



Never heard you say anything about that. I tell what i saw.


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 28, 2013)

The right is always there i just never heard you use it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2013)

oh

well, for example, my opinion on Battle Royale completely flipped upon re-watching it after a year.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 29, 2013)

Stunna said:


> oh
> 
> well, for example, my opinion on Battle Royale completely flipped upon re-watching it after a year.



Same thing happened to me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 29, 2013)

I will say 2013 for the most part was disappointing. It had their gems but I can count those on one hand.


----------



## Taylor (Nov 29, 2013)

After Earth, definitely the most disappointing this year. As for the above comments on Elysium and Man of Steel I would have to disagree, those two are one of the best this year; in terms of visual graphics and soundtracks.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Nov 29, 2013)

Iron Man 3 as it was the one I was looking most forward to.  Trevor was all sorts of awesome though.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 29, 2013)

Spring Breakers.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Elysium and Only god forgives...were well bullshit...


I wouldnt call Park a one hit wonder, but he is overrated, other korean directors like Bong, Chang Dong Lee and Kim are better than him by a long shot.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 1, 2013)

Elysium? Tetra's idols continue to disappoint.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't even remember what I saw this year... that says enough 

Though I have to admit WWZ and Ender's Game weren't as bad as I expected but that might be because I went to see them with no expectations at all


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 2, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I don't even remember what I saw this year... that says enough


Same thing here.

And 1 movie I actually recall I had to google in order to check was it even released this year.

It wasn't.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 2, 2013)

Thor 2
Ironman 3
Man of Steel(enjoyed it visually though)
After Earth(The Smiths think their son is gold and the reality shows otherwise)


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 2, 2013)

the biggest disappointment would be whatever you expected.


----------



## olaf (Dec 3, 2013)

Elysium - the only interesting part of it was the evil semi cyborg with a katana and explosing shurkiens.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2013)

Tetra will get a stroke if he reads this thread.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 3, 2013)

The Wolverine. Thought it was really boring. I prefer the first. Thought this one could be one of the better movies of the year going in.


----------

